# Problema con disparo de IGBT



## Eugene Dory (Abr 27, 2005)

Hola amigos soy estudiante de termino de electrónica estoy haciendo un variador de velocidad, yo use IGBT pero la señal de disparo de los gates se me esta cayendo cuando lo conecto al gate, tengo un driver IR2109 no entiendo lo que esta pasando si alguien ha trabajado con eso por favor ayúdenme.

Gracias.

Se me hace mas fácil si me pueden contestar en francés
mi correo es eugenedory@hotmail.com


----------



## MaMu (Abr 30, 2005)

Podrias dire que modèle d'igbt celles-ci en utilisant ?


----------



## ivankira (Abr 7, 2010)

estoy armando un variador de frecuencia y ya tengo la funciona la parte de control 
pero al conectar la parte de potencia pasa antes por el circuito ir2109.

lo conecto basandome  en el datasheet pero se calienta demasiado.

el voltaje que le estoy aplicando ala entrada es de 5v, 20mA. y la sd de habilitacion en estado bajo. pero como quiera se calienta bastante.

conecte resistencias en la entrada de datos, y ala entrada del sd ya dejo de calentarse.

pero como quiera no tiene salida del circuito.


----------

